# Return Air Flexible Short Extensions?



## Georgev123 (8 mo ago)

Hello, this is my first post and I hope it makes sense. I currently have (2) 8"X14" return air grills high up on my dining room wall. I am planning on installing wall to wall cabinets on this wall and will need to build a soffit above (11"-12" height). The two grills will need to be raised up about a foot and will not be centered/ symmetrical above the new cabinets (they currently are not centered on this wall). Can I just use a flexible type hose coming out of the wall (after they have been raised) and connect that to the new grill that is now 24" out off the wall in the soffit. It needs to be flexible because one needs to move to the right about a foot and the other about 6 inches to be centered above the cabinets. If this is possible what elbows or ends or flex size should I be looking for to make the connections? The flex hoses are smaller than my current 8x14 openings, will this affect air flow? When I did my kitchen cabinets I used the "toe doctor" product and in theory this is the same thing but up on the ceiling vs the toe kick and my current air returns are allot larger than a toe kick grill and hose. Thank you in advance.


----------

